# Death trap Electric Service at a friend's cabin!



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

This is the the "Before" pics....all of this was done by the previous owner, a lot of it dates from the early to mid 60's......we were surprised when the POCO set a new digital meter onto this mess!! Note the creative use of plumbing fittings and pipe, and also note that most of the NM cable you see is aluminum!! There were 60 amp cartridge fuses in that main pullout. 

Overall shot. The cord on the left goes to the original 1964 trailer which is supposed to be served with a standard 30 amp RV receptacle. Note the creative ground wire attached to that cord as well. The exposed NM on the left led down to a box about 6-8" above grade where it spliced to two UF cables one for the shed and the other for the "fireplace room. " The extension cord on the right goes to a 1986 trailer parked there as well. At least it has a "proper" ground. The meter is about 8 feet above grade and that Main Fuse block below the meter is about 7 feet above grade.: 










The fused disconnect for the well pump. Note the missing KO's and the RV receptacle with no cover. Oh, and did I mention that it is not uncommon for this area to get snow over 8 feet deep? This was about 5 feet above grade.:











The one and ONLY OCPD for the four 20 amp general purpose circuits on the site and it's an FPE!! Note the debris in the bottom of the panel. This was "protecting" the right side trailer and RV receptacles.:










The horror inside the main. Red 3M nuts on aluminum, triple lugged #12 on the 60 amp fuses (well 3 times 20 IS 60, right?).....what a mess. :










The demolition begins. We had to do a makeshift roof as the weather was threatening rain all day....an hour after this picture was taken the sun came out and stayed out all day. :










After the demolition, the pile of old stuff: 










The "clean" pole, ready for the new service. The only original things left were the POCO ground. meter can and riser. The meter can lugs and terminals were all in very good condition. (The propane tank isn't as close to the pole as this pic angle makes it out to be.) :











More pics to follow.......the new stuff, and a few views from the jobsite.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Now we start with the new: 


First off, the meter socket ready to be rewired from the load side down: 









The new SquareD Homeline 100amp 20 space with main breaker panel, mounted with a 12" conduit drop to get the main just inside Code height.: 










Hard to see but now the feeder wire is in and all connections torqued:











Breakers loaded in and the main is on, the bus is hot and the 2p to the well is wired and hot (the septic tank guys were there working as well and needed the water right away.) The breakers in the very bottom moved back up, they were in place to help protect my hands from the bus while we finished installing all the conduits. That still didn't keep me from getting bit on my left knuckle when I went to show the owner about being careful when the main is on "because those silver tabs are live". Doh!!:









We added an extra disconnect for the well below the panel. This is a nifty thing SqD makes, was only $15 and is rated to 60 amps. What you see is NOT a QO breaker, it is a QO style molded case switch. (I forgot to write "Mxslick" on my hand ..oops.) The flex you see was strapped to the conduits added on that side later. The funky use of 45's and 90's to get the pipes to hit the pole was my friend's idea, (he's an engineer), it looked odd but did the job.:










The runs to the 1964 RV, the shed and "Fireplace Room" wired in. :










The funky conduit runs down the left side of the pole. The leftmost holds the two circuits feeding the shed and fireplace room, the rightmost holds the 30amp circuit to the 1964 RV. The well pump line is uf cable sleeved in the pvc. 










The finished product showing our "creative" conduit work, the box where the UF for the shed and fireplace room is spliced (and the UF's sleeved). The metal stand was used formerly to reach that main fuseblock. Note the offset in the PVC conduit to the immediate right of the well disconnect..I hand bent that by heating the pipe over the stove in the trailer..and got lucky. It was the right dimension, did not collapse the pipe and I didn't burn the pipe either. I was so proud of that offset, I took a pic of it that I'll include in the next post:










Yes the use of the 90's and 45's was funky, BUT...this is WORLDS safer that what was there before, it is now easy and safe to shut off power when he leaves, and finally, all of this is "temporary" as he will be building his permanent cabin on the rise just behind this pole, so all of this will be removed and the panel relocated eventually. 

Next post: My offset, and some scenes from the jobsite!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Homeline and carflex is something I would not wish on my worst enemy.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

The final pics, a few more of the power and then the fun stuff: 

First up, my hand-made offset:











The finished product, with the deadfront on and the label filled out. (I added the tie for that flex after.):











Right side of pole, with the new WP and TR GFCI on a proper 20amp breaker:









Now, this was my view early the first morning just at sunrise: 












Later that day, looking North:









Guess what happened to the scrap copper?: 









Finally, after the job was done.:









The weather had started to turn, it was very windy as you can see by the water. I had no luck catching anything, but still had a lot of fun, that was the first time I had been fishing since high school. (Over 30 years.) 

The best part of this is that I have full use of that cabin anytime I want...next time I am going up there for a week instead of the 2.5 days we took to do this job.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice view all I ever catch when I go fishing any more is a buzz.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I wouldn't have installed a 20 amp circuit for the GFCI. Instead, I would've used 15 amp and beat everybody on the bid! :thumbup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> Nice view all I ever catch when I go fishing any more is a buzz.


Yeah it was awesome up there, I have over 100 other pics of all the scenery. The 2 working days were actually more like 1.25 as I stopped early enough on the first day to go see the sights and on the second day I was done well before lunch so had time to go fishing.  

I wish I could drink (can't because of the blood thinners) as it would have made the days truly perfect. Sitting by the fire, or on the front porch with that view, downing some cold ones would have been awesome. I had to settle for caffeine-free Pepsi's. 



Magnettica said:


> I wouldn't have installed a 20 amp circuit for the GFCI. Instead, I would've used 15 amp and beat everybody on the bid! :thumbup:


LOL I had no worries there, I was the one and only bidder and got the job because my friend insisted I needed a break from my current stress. (He was right as usual.) However, now that I am back here....


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Yeah it was awesome up there, I have over 100 other pics of all the scenery. The 2 working days were actually more like 1.25 as I stopped early enough on the first day to go see the sights and on the second day I was done well before lunch so had time to go fishing.
> 
> I wish I could drink (can't because of the blood thinners) as it would have made the days truly perfect. Sitting by the fire, or on the front porch with that view, downing some cold ones would have been awesome. I had to settle for caffeine-free Pepsi's.
> 
> ...


LOL.. That's a carry over from a thread earlier this week.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Can't tell, is there a bond bushing on that metal nipple?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Can't tell, is there a bond bushing on that metal nipple?


On the top end in the socket, yes. The bottom is in the "B" hub with no bonding provision.


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 18, 2011)

mxslick said:


>




What kind of cover is that on the GFCI?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I love burning romex, smelt some in the air yesterday night from someone else.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

mxslick said:


> We added an extra disconnect for the well below the panel. This is a nifty thing SqD makes, was only $15 and is rated to 60 amps. What you see is NOT a QO breaker, it is a QO style molded case switch.


OK, but what purpose does it serve? :blink: Just so your friend doesn't throw the wrong breaker?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I love burning romex, smelt some in the air yesterday night from someone else.


 

You're a funny MF:laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BrandonK said:


> What kind of cover is that on the GFCI?


It's this one from the Orange Box:

http://www.homedepot.com/Taymac/Tay...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


The picture on the site doesn't have the little view window but the ones in-store do. 

The cover expands up to 3" out for in-use, and collapses down when not in use. It includes "adapters" for all kinds of switches and receptacles, including the RV receptacles we installed (and I forgot to get pics of. )


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> OK, but what purpose does it serve? :blink: Just so your friend doesn't throw the wrong breaker?


He wanted it for additional lockout purposes since the wellhead is out of sight on the other side of the trailer. I don't question it, I do as the client wants. (He's not only my friend but he also owns the apt. building I live in.) 

I would have rather mounted it at the well head, but not what he wanted and he claims the well is gonna have to be re-drilled soon anyways.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Important*

More important did you get time-share stock in that cabin til 2050 ?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> More important did you get time-share stock in that cabin til 2050 ?


LOL got usage rights till either he dies or I die. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

That's definitely a nice little spot to hangout for a few. I'm not much into fishing but I do like getting the hell away from everything.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

mxslick said:


> It's this one from the Orange Box:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Taymac/Tay...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> ...


Much as I hate to admit it, those are my new favorite in-use covers. :thumbsup:

My regular guy did not have anything appropriate so I went to the HD down the road to see what they had. I saw these and though they were kind of lame. I bought one anyway to try it. Wow!
EASY to put on. EASY to use. Works both hor and vert. Stocks on the truck compactly and cleanly. :thumbsup: I also now think the little window is pretty cool and not at all lame.
That and they are only about $7.50 each. 

Now I go there specifically for these covers and buy 10 or 20 at a time.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Much as I hate to admit it, those are my new favorite in-use covers. :thumbsup:
> 
> My regular guy did not have anything appropriate so I went to the HD down the road to see what they had. I saw these and though they were kind of lame. I bought one anyway to try it. Wow!
> EASY to put on. EASY to use. Works both hor and vert. Stocks on the truck compactly and cleanly. :thumbsup: I also now think the little window is pretty cool and not at all lame.
> ...


Good to know, I was afraid to try them because I was unimpressed with TayMac's previous version of the expandable cover.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

That is awful.  (The finished product, that is.)

Where is this place that gets 8' of snow? Obviously not Buffalo. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I woulda just used all LNFC.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Is that Arrowhead, or Baldy ?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> That is awful.  (The finished product, that is.)
> 
> Where is this place that gets 8' of snow? Obviously not Buffalo. :laughing:


Sez you. :tt2::tt2: Like your hack work is any better. :jester:



Jlarson said:


> I woulda just used all LNFC.


Probably not a bad idea, but I was thinking of animal proofing and I have seen rodents eat through LFNC. Plus there are two complete runs underground, the ones to each trailer's RV receptacles. And my original idea for all the conduits was straight down drops with strut racks. 



dronai said:


> Is that Arrowhead, or Baldy ?


Nope, out of state near the Continental Divide. Truly, God's country. :thumbup:


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 18, 2011)

mxslick said:


> It's this one from the Orange Box:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Taymac/Tay...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> ...


Looks interesting, I'll have to check them out. It looked like a PVC "damp location" cover, which is why I questioned it, seeing as that area needs to be a "wet location" in-use cover.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Much as I hate to admit it, those are my new favorite in-use covers. :thumbsup:
> 
> My regular guy did not have anything appropriate so I went to the HD down the road to see what they had. I saw these and though they were kind of lame. I bought one anyway to try it. Wow!
> EASY to put on. EASY to use. Works both hor and vert. Stocks on the truck compactly and cleanly. :thumbsup: I also now think the little window is pretty cool and not at all lame.
> ...


Man those covers are great like you said easy to install.....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mxslick.

Looks good nice job...:thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Man those covers are great like you said easy to install.....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


The TayMac products are really nice. They beat the Intermatic covers by a long shot.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> The TayMac products are really nice. They beat the Intermatic covers by a long shot.


They have those at HD as well?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> They have those at HD as well?


No, they have the Intermatics at the supply house. I refuse to buy them. Thankfully some of them are carrying the Taymac covers.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Probably not a bad idea, but I was thinking of animal proofing and I have seen rodents eat through LFNC. Plus there are two complete runs underground, the ones to each trailer's RV receptacles. And my original idea for all the conduits was straight down drops with strut rack


If its in a really bad rodent area I might sleeve it in old well pipe or something but for the most part they seem to leave Carflex alone, at least here, maybe cali rodents like it better :laughing:. 

I do see a lot of LMFC with the outer coating chewed off though.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Much as I hate to admit it, those are my new favorite in-use covers.


I just bought one to try since I was out of in uses on my truck, I already love them.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Homeline and carflex is something I would not wish on my worst enemy.


Really? Care to explain why? 

Homeline breaker guts are EXACTLY the same as QO, minus the Visi-Trip indicator. The bus stabs are plated and a bit heavier than Murray/Siemans and the cans seem to made of a bit thicker metal than most others. And they have a very good price as well. So what would YOU have used instead? 

If you're gonna chime in with negativity, back it up with a good argument as to what you would do differently. :laughing:

Now as for the Carflex, I agree it isn't the greatest. I had brought up some LB and LL fittings that I was going to do that run in, but it wouldn't line up quite right and IMHO would have looked worse. 

Like I said in another post, I would have rather done the runs on a strut rack, but I was overruled. 



Magnettica said:


> That's definitely a nice little spot to hangout for a few. I'm not much into fishing but I do like getting the hell away from everything.


I thought I wasn't much into fishing either, but it was very relaxing despite the lack of catching.  

I have a master plan to justify more trips up there though...gonna discuss that with my friend this weekend. :thumbsup:



HARRY304E said:


> mxslick.
> 
> Looks good nice job...:thumbup:


Thank you. I always post this stuff prepared for the worst as well as the best. 



Jlarson said:


> If its in a really bad rodent area I might sleeve it in old well pipe or something but for the most part they seem to leave Carflex alone, at least here, maybe cali rodents like it better :laughing:.
> 
> I do see a lot of LMFC with the outer coating chewed off though.



God I hope the rodents there hate the Carflex too..otherwise that well pump run is in danger.  

We also have to deal with deer, bears, ninja squirrels, and my friend being dangerous there. He is the WORST when it comes to electrical safety, his work makes what we started with up there look professional.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Such a drama queen. :laughing:

I'm a Homeline guy myself. I think it's the best resi panel by far, mostly for the breakers. They really do trip very quickly and it's very noticeable if you happen to cut through a live cable protected by a HOM breaker. :whistling2:

What I really want to know is how many hours away is the nearest HD?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*short*

That would suck if you were 1 coupling short ! :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Such a drama queen. :laughing:
> 
> I'm a Homeline guy myself. I think it's the best resi panel by far, mostly for the breakers. They really do trip very quickly and it's very noticeable if you happen to cut through a live cable protected by a HOM breaker. :whistling2:
> 
> What I really want to know is how many hours away is the nearest HD?



I know you're talking about sbrn33, right? :thumbsup:

Oh, the horror, we agree on the Homeline thing...the world is gonna explode from the cosmic shift. :laughing:

The nearest HD was about 2 hours away. I made my materials list based on the pictures he took in September, we pre-ordered it online and had it waiting for us for pick-up when we arrived. Drove from there to the site and started to work the next morning. Luckily the only real question was what size the conduit from the meter base to the panel was....I had guessed 1.5" initially, changed to 2" after trying to scale it from his pics based on the meter diameter, bought the "B" hubs in both sizes to be prepared....and found out that the original was 1.25". I ended up using the 1.5" setup as that was the one we had the bond bushing for. (The 2" we thought we could get when we got there but they didn't have it in stock.)



Cletis said:


> That would suck if you were 1 coupling short ! :laughing:


There are some pretty good "Lumber Yard" stores there that had a good stock of supplies about 20mins or so away, which was a good thing because the 1.5" locknuts somehow got lost...


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I was a HOM guy too until I found Cutler-Hammer.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Next time you have a job in Big Bear let me know, I ll be your helper for the weekend for 24 pbr's and a 8 hours of fishing.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I still find it hard to find a real difference between the one inch breakers. Homeline is fine. I'll use any of them. Sure CH and QO are a little better, but thats a nice little outdoor panel. The pipe is fine, no expansion joints? I'll have to try out those in use covers.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mxslick said:


> I know you're talking about sbrrn33, right? :thumbsup:


Yeah.....sure...just keep telling yourself that. :whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mxslick said:


> We also have to deal with deer, bears, ninja squirrels, and my friend being dangerous there. He is the WORST when it comes to electrical safety, his work makes what we started with up there look professional.


:laughing:

We have one area where we have a problem with javelinas breaking everything in sight. We installed this 2" valve with an actuator and some pneumatic crap and that night one of the little bastards came along and snapped the whole deal right off.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

mxslick said:


> Now we start with the new:
> 
> 
> First off, the meter socket ready to be rewired from the load side down:
> ...


How about pics of you wearing PPE, maybe you wouldn't get shocked.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> How about pics of you wearing PPE, maybe you wouldn't get shocked.


Not only is he a drama queen, but a dare devil as well.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> How about pics of you wearing PPE, maybe you wouldn't get shocked.


LOL I did have, and wore, my rated gloves but took them off to work on the conduit runs. In the finest tradition, it was almost inevitable that I got bit. You see, when my friend goes up there, he almost always blows himself up lighting the propane water heater...and when we are selling swords, he always gets cut. We had joked when we first arrived that it would be interesting to see who gets cut/shocked/blown up first. Well, neither of us got blown up but I did get cut (with a knife made using surgical scapel blades that we nicknamed "stupid sharp") and then got bit later that day. 

And it seems that one will always slip up doing a thing you think would not be dangerous (in this case pointing out live parts.) 



Peter D said:


> Not only is he a drama queen, but a dare devil as well.


I'd like to see you try to ride a dirtbike and jump 30 feet in the air. :tt2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mxslick said:


> I'd like to see you try to ride a dirtbike and jump 30 feet in the air. :tt2:


Nah, I prefer to stay alive, uninjured, and not paralyzed. 

How many times have you been injured riding bikes exactly? :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Nah, I prefer to stay alive, uninjured, and not paralyzed.
> 
> How many times have you been injured riding bikes exactly? :laughing:



In five years of riding and racing, over 300 races....once. I broke my middle left toe and gave myself a mild concussion...and that was in my first year of racing back in 1990. 

I've had other get-offs that resulted in some bruises and scrapes, but nothing serious. 

I did all my racing in the early 90's, and started riding back in 2007, but that has been a hit and miss due to the money crunch and odd schedule I've been under the last four years. 

As my last doctor told me (she's really cool) the risks of my riding and racing are far less than the stress I am under (and the lack of exercise), and that I am at greater risk of dying from the stress than riding. 

Even my current VA doctor has pointed out the benefits of the riding in my case is better than the risks because of my current lack of exercise.

The only other broken bones I have had was my left wrist..and that was due to a fall off a flat roof at a friend's theatre. Ironic, that with all my racing I ended up doing more damage in a fall of about 5'. (Fell from one level to another.)


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mxslick said:


> In five years of riding and racing, over 300 races....once. I broke my middle left toe and gave myself a mild concussion...and that was in my first year of racing back in 1990.
> 
> I've had other get-offs that resulted in some bruises and scrapes, but nothing serious.
> 
> ...


Gotcha. :thumbsup: For some reason I had it in my head that you had been busted up a bunch of times. Must have been someone else. :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Gotcha. :thumbsup:* For some reason I had it in my head that you had been busted up a bunch of times.* Must have been someone else. :laughing:


Wishful thinking on your part I'm sure. 























































:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Wishful thinking on your part I'm sure.
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Nah, the forum just wouldn't be right without a drama queen. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mxslick said:


> LOL I did have, and wore, my rated gloves but took them off to work on the conduit runs. In the finest tradition, it was almost inevitable that I got bit.



You know ........... _if I was_ an asshole :laughing:.......... and I think I may be one ... I would point out how ironic it is that a guy that tells me electricians should be able to work hot because they know what they are doing gets blasted showing a customer what not to do.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You know ........... _if I was_ an asshole :laughing:.......... and I think I may be one ... I would point out how ironic it is that a guy that tells me electricians should be able to work hot because they know what they are doing gets blasted showing a customer what not to do.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Post of the year. :thumbup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You know ........... _if I was_ an asshole :laughing:.......... and I think I may be one ... I would point out how ironic it is that a guy that tells me electricians should be able to work hot because they know what they are doing gets blasted showing a customer what not to do.:lol::lol::lol::lol:





Peter D said:


> Post of the year. :thumbup:


And I would have to agree with both of you on all counts, including you being an asshole Bob. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

Homeline OK, but ITE has a better selection of quad breakers. CH & QO twins are expensive, and I'm not especially sure CH even has quads.


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

wow the before was horrible...apparently they didnt care about looks or safety


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

nhanson said:


> wow the before was horrible...apparently they didnt care about looks or safety


The original owner who did all that was an old school chap and just threw together what he had laying around apparently. 

The thing that always puzzles me about work like the original is that it takes far more time to throw together crap like that (especially shoving NM through plumbing fittings) than the effort to do it right..even with the existing old gear. :confused1:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

They are everywhere.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

There's no air vent!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Bumping this up since the mention of me getting blasted on this caper was brought up in this thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/fast-short-circuit-troubleshooting-52421/index9/
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> Nice view all I ever catch when I go fishing any more is a buzz.


All I do is rust hooks.

:laughing:


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

why didnt you build a board to put it on? then you could have put two braces to 
some kind of roof ...:blink:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Dude I think you caught a ghost on those first pics. The one with the propane tank in the back ground of your pole. That's an apparition above the tank!!!! 
Enough with that hocus pocus bullshi$. Your work looks great and its always nice to see old junk cleaned up.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

This thread is long on drama and short on substance.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

MTW said:


> This thread is long on drama and short on substance.


I think ghosts are a great substance.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> This thread is long on drama and short on substance.


I blame lack of indwelling.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MTW said:


> This thread is long on drama and short on substance.


Alot like your sex life.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> Alot like your sex life.


You still sweet on Pete Chewy? :shifty:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

stuiec said:


> I blame lack of indwelling.


Good one. :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

chewy said:


> Alot like your sex life.


Ouch, you guys are on fire tonight. :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Leave it to chewy and MTW to gay up my thread...:laughing:

Anyways, service still working good for my friend..sometime in the next few years it will be added to or changed for his permanent cabin ......whenever he gets around to building it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

This is a Taymac in use cvr? Is this it? and will it meet the '14 change?








~CS~


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

donselec said:


> why didnt you build a board to put it on? then you could have put two braces to
> some kind of roof ...:blink:


We were going for minimum profile sticking out from the pole. The local wildlife (deer, etc.) likes to use the pole as a scratching post and we did not want anything big to let them hook on to and tear off of the pole. 

And CS, yes those are the TayMac in-use covers. Available at big orange at a decent price. So far they seem to hold up well. 

That location is on '08 Code and since they struck down the AFCI BS they will probably strike down any other stupidity from the '14 when they get around to adopting it. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Nov 30, 2013)

Those Tay-Mac covers are great. Easy to install, and they are much more aesthetically pleasing than the ridiculous standerd in-use covers that stick off the wall 6 inches. Try explaining that they have to be mounted on the front of multi-million dollar cedar and log sided homes. I used to get so much **** for using those things.


----------



## seelite (Aug 24, 2009)

. . . and the propane tank serves what purpose?
Oh yeah, to warm up the panel covers so you can replace
overcurrent devices in the winter. I also like the way they
cut the power bill in half - half a meter above deck and half
a meter below beck. The meter reader's #1 comment "Up Periscope".


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

seelite said:


> . . . and the propane tank serves what purpose?
> Oh yeah, to warm up the panel covers so you can replace
> overcurrent devices in the winter. I also like the way they
> cut the power bill in half - half a meter above deck and half
> a meter below beck. The meter reader's #1 comment "Up Periscope".



Since this is my thread.....:laughing:


The cabin has propane water and forced air heating. 

The structure above the meter can was a temporary one to keep both me and the very live metersocket dry during the changeout...there is no deck. 

But, the meter is up pretty high in reality..as I mentioned wildlife up there like to rub on all structures, trees and poles. 

I was back there a few months ago and so far everything is holding up with no damage.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

I clicked "new posts" and was confused how I missed a 4 page thread like this.....then I noticed the dates :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

LuckyLuke said:


> I clicked "new posts" and was confused how I missed a 4 page thread like this.....then I noticed the dates :laughing:


LOL it is always fun to see what "zombie" threads get revived by new members...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mxslick said:


> LOL it is always fun to see what "zombie" threads get revived by new members...


This ones had a few awakenings.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

backstay said:


> This ones had a few awakenings.


WoW ! Some of you guys have been on here FOREVER !!! :jester:

Someone talk to Cricket ... We need a Zombie emoticon :laughing:


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

mxslick said:


> LOL it is always fun to see what "zombie" threads get revived by new members...


Some of those threads should have stayed asleep. This one was well worth revisiting. 

Very nice upgrade, given the situation. :thumbsup:

My only concern would be deer or bears tangling with that flex loop going to the pump disconnect. 

Is there a reason why there was no disconnect before the panel? Or does the owner leave some power on even when not on-site? :whistling2:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

billn said:


> Some of those threads should have stayed asleep. This one was well worth revisiting.
> 
> Very nice upgrade, given the situation. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


It's pretty typical in the backwoods to have a load-center under the meter where the poco will allow it. Many things get fed before the house, like the well in this case or outbuildings that are closer to the pole than the house. And there is a main breaker at the top of that panel.


----------

